# Advice on breeders in NY



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi all! I'm looking to get my first puppy and I'm very excited about getting a Havanese! I was wondering if anyone had any experience with Blossom Havanese in New York. 

Thanks!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I just visited the breeder's website and red her contract.  All I can say is RUN, don't walk away from this breeder. She has something like 16 breeding females and two males. There is no mention of showing or health testing the breeding dogs anywhere on the website. I am also so not impressed that her dogs were featured on animal planet. 

I just went on the the havanese club of america website and here are a couple of things. A Greater New York Havanese club's website. The second is a breeder breeder from their referral page.

www.gnyhc.org

www.bonbonhavanese.com

I hope this helps.


----------



## fsny07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks so much for your thoughts juliav! I will not be purchasing from Blossom and have started speaking with several other breeders in the area! 😊🐶


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have experience with Blossom in that 2 of my friends had dogs from her and both dogs had horrible allergies. One was so bad it had to be put down. Don't use her.


----------

